# Which Rondel said change trans fluid?



## Speedfreak (Apr 19, 2004)

I keep reading about changing trans fluid. My dealer says BMW doesn't suggest it be changed. I have a 2000 540i with auto and 73000 miles. Does anyone know which Rondel had the recommendation for changing the fluids when you buy a used BMW?
Thanks, Pat


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Oh boy, it was about 8-9 months ago I believe. The recommendation was that if you want the tranny to last more than the 100K or so before it goes kaput, change fluids at about 35K intervals.

BMW says it is a lifetime fluid, which means 100K.

You hear all kinds of stupid stuff from dealers. When I was finding out the part number of the fluid for my cousins 528i Auto last year, one of the parts guys told me that the tranny is sealed, you can't change the fluid. I made him look it up on the parts system and showed him the drain and fill plugs!

Check www.bmwtips.com. They have a chart that lists the fluids for most 5 series models.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

My independent BMW mechanic told me yesterday that he doesn't recommend changing the lifetime fluid on my car with 36,000 miles on it.

Talk about confusion! Now I don't know what to believe.

My cousin has a '97 540iA with 120k miles, which has never had the fluid replaced, and the tranny is fine. And as for the way he drives it, he doesn't exactly "baby" the car... :dunno:

I checked the Mercedes boards too, and they seem to be split in this issue as well. They have the "lifetime" fluid in their later models also.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

The tran/diff fluid replacement was mentioned again in the May or June issue....I had just hit 30k, so I had it done....what the hell.


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

Given that BMW considers "lifetime" to be 100k, the answer to your question becomes basically an exercise in logic. If you DON'T plan on keeping it past that milage, why bother?
But if you are totally in LOVE with the beast, CHANGE it! I'm getting ready to do my 99 528iA at the 53k mark 'cause she's a keeper. Things mechanical DO wear. ATF gets dirty, filters do pick up particles and start restricting flow, sediment does collect in the bottom of the pan(s), the magnet in the pan does collect ferrous particles. So why not change it if you're going to keep it? I got the filter, gasket, and drain/filler plug sealing rings from Crevier for <$55. The Castrol Dextron III Mercon that mine uses from AutoZone for $2.70 a liter. It will take me an afternoon to change it. Most of which will be "drip" time. How does that stack up against a 3k-5k price tag to replace the transmission 'cause it got all gunked up? You decide. I did.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

McCandless said:


> Given that BMW considers "lifetime" to be 100k, the answer to your question becomes basically an exercise in logic. If you DON'T plan on keeping it past that milage, why bother?
> But if you are totally in LOVE with the beast, CHANGE it! I'm getting ready to do my 99 528iA at the 53k mark 'cause she's a keeper. Things mechanical DO wear. ATF gets dirty, filters do pick up particles and start restricting flow, sediment does collect in the bottom of the pan(s), the magnet in the pan does collect ferrous particles. So why not change it if you're going to keep it? I got the filter, gasket, and drain/filler plug sealing rings from Crevier for <$55. The Castrol Dextron III Mercon that mine uses from AutoZone for $2.70 a liter. It will take me an afternoon to change it. Most of which will be "drip" time. How does that stack up against a 3k-5k price tag to replace the transmission 'cause it got all gunked up? You decide. I did.


One thing to be careful about.... I've read in several placs (including Roundel), that to properly change the fluid in an auto transmission you need a special machine. You actually might be able to rent it from Autozone. Can't remember what its called. If you just drain it manually, you'll only get some of the fluid out.


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

All valid points "robg". The "special" machine you are refering to is a transmission flush system. It's hooked up by opening one of the lines to the transmission cooler and feeding new ATF in while the old stuff is extracted from the other side of the open connection. Exchanges ALL of the fluid. The "manual" method that I did today got about half of it. BUT (and this is a BIG BUT for me) me, myself, and I KNOW, beyond a doubt, EXACTLY what the inside of the pan looked like, exactly how much ferrous material the magnet had collected, and how dirty the filter was. And I know that the gasket surfaces were spotless when the pan was re-installed, all the bolts correctly torqued, and the fluid level is correct and was checked at the proper temperature. I'd rather know that the job was done right than gamble that a hurried and harried mechanic took the time to do it right.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

McCandless said:


> All valid points "robg". The "special" machine you are refering to is a transmission flush system. It's hooked up by opening one of the lines to the transmission cooler and feeding new ATF in while the old stuff is extracted from the other side of the open connection. Exchanges ALL of the fluid. The "manual" method that I did today got about half of it. BUT (and this is a BIG BUT for me) me, myself, and I KNOW, beyond a doubt, EXACTLY what the inside of the pan looked like, exactly how much ferrous material the magnet had collected, and how dirty the filter was. And I know that the gasket surfaces were spotless when the pan was re-installed, all the bolts correctly torqued, and the fluid level is correct and was checked at the proper temperature. I'd rather know that the job was done right than gamble that a hurried and harried mechanic took the time to do it right.


I definitely agree that DIY is the way to go. That's why I mentioned that he might be able to rent the machine from autozone.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

The rep at the dealer I use said BMW doesn't recomend changing the fluid and went on to say He agrees with me ...change it at 40,000


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

My 540 is reaching 100k miles so I asked the dealer if the tranny fluid has to be changed, the answer from them is no. I'm thinking bringing it to an independent dealer to have it changed anyways.

Does anyone know the cost ?


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

Final Notes: Left her up on the jackstands all night and rechecked level this AM at 35C transmission temperature. Level OK. BTW I cheat a little on the temperature measurement. I have a good digital multimeter and access to a temperature probe for it. Touch the pan with the probe and for all intents and purposes you measure the fluid temperature.

Test drive: Shifting smoother both up and down. Drained <4 liters, put >4 back in so maybe it was a little low from the factory? Re: the partial ATF change. Quite a few posts around on the power steering fluid (actually it's ATF) exchange process. (Suck the reservoir dry, refill, cycle the system, and repeat.) Depending on how many times this is done, an almost complete exchange can be done without breaking into the system. I may do the same with the transmission over the next few thousand miles.

This horse has been beat to death.....


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> My 540 is reaching 100k miles so I asked the dealer if the tranny fluid has to be changed, the answer from them is no. I'm thinking bringing it to an independent dealer to have it changed anyways.
> 
> Does anyone know the cost ?


I paid around $350 or so at the dealer, this was for both the auto trans and diff. Included all parts and labor. The fluids are the factory "long life" stuff, and pretty pricey per liter...like $25 or something per liter!


----------



## Speedfreak (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not sure the subject has been beaten to death. I like to get serveral views on a divided subject like this. I searched and found info but I wanted some new views. From what I've found it is OK if you change the fluid starting from the "beginning." By that I mean if you don't wait over like 60,000 miles. After that there is a chance of creating sluge from the old fluid. I wonder, if there is something to create a sluge why you would want to leave it in the trans. I have 73,000 miles on mine, I'm still undecide. There are trans out there that have never been serviced and have well over 100,000 miles on them. 
Thanks, Pat


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

You can email Mike Miller at Roundel Tech Talk and ask him but I'm sure that he will say change it even at 73k miles. I just love this "life time fluid" idea. The obvious question is who's lifetime? Certainly not yours so one can only assume it's the life time of the transmission. Now, how long do you want that life to be?


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

*RE: Changing trans fluid*

I just changed the fluid in my 6 speed, I'm the third owner and the fluid looks like it had never been changed. Also changed differential gear oil and that looked brand new when draining.

I used Royal Purple Syncromax in the transmission and RP Maxgear in the differential. My car just turned 114K.


----------

